# z06 wheels



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Thinking of getting some argent c5 z06 wheels, what modifications would I have to make in order for the wheels to fit?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

First, the bolt pattern is 5 x 4.75 not 5 x 120mm. Also, you will need wheel
spacers/adapters on front and back because the corvette wheels have way to much offset. The hub bore is a little larger, so you will need some very thin hub rings(69.5 mm to 71.4mm - I think?).

Larry


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks larry, i have some eagle gsd3's on my corners right now, but in the front i'm getting just a slight rub against the front of the plastic in the wheel well, am I going to have to sawzall anything out to accommodate the wider tire? I'm also getting strut rub, so I'll probably get some new bushings and bearings but would that solve the problem of the plastic rub? I'd just as soon not have to cut anything out of my car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Buy a C5 to put on top of it, nice upgrade! Jk..


----------

